# Skimmer and pump



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I just ordered a protein skimmer vertex 180 in sump, at the beggining i was going to get the eheim 1262 water pump to match the skimmer but im not sure if thats right choice.
I would like to heard some sugestions of a good in sump water pump.
This is for a 104 gallon tank..
Thanks!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Go for the eheim - you can always dial it back if it's too much flow.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

4 that beast of a tank you have. (So nice )
with the amount of water you are gona wanna move I would look into a Mag drive. They seem to have the best right ups. You can tune them down aswell. 
take a look. 
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store...heads-and-submersible-pumps/mag-drive-supreme

Bulk reef has really good prices , your prob already know that, what i like about bulkreef is they pay all the custom, and borderfees . 
Great place to shop.
Got a 5 stage RO/DI on sale for 115.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A Mag versus an Eheim is no comparison - it's like telling someone to go for the Kia when they can were going to get the BMW.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea I know. And well his tank is a bmw not a kia so. he should get the bmw parts to go along .


----------

